# Mozart Violin Concertos: 6 and 7?



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

For some reason I was only aware of 5 Mozart Violin Concertos. The Classical Music Library has a No. 6 (K. 268) and a No. 7 (K. 271a). Anyone have any more information about these and why they seem to be more obscure than the others?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

ladyrebecca said:


> For some reason I was only aware of 5 Mozart Violin Concertos. The Classical Music Library has a No. 6 (K. 268) and a No. 7 (K. 271a). Anyone have any more information about these and why they seem to be more obscure than the others?


Because it's doubtful that Mozart really wrote them. I have both, but it's been a few years since I listened to them. If I remember correctly one of them is quite good (but no masterpiece) and the other is so much below Mozart's usual standard that in my opinion there's no way that this is a Mozart composition. To tell you the truth, I think that neither one is a work of Mozart.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe the seventh is actually the "Adelaide" concerto, composed by Henri Gustave Casadesus. A fine recording by Menuhin exists.


----------



## Gregory (Mar 21, 2012)

The sixth concerto K 271a is well authenticated, and reasons for doubting its autheticity are pretty flimsy. It is a wonderful work, with an especially appealing final Rondo, splendidly recorded by Henryk Szeryng in the 60s with the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Alexander Gibson.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Gregory said:


> The sixth concerto K 271a is well authenticated, and reasons for doubting its autheticity are pretty flimsy. It is a wonderful work, with an especially appealing final Rondo, splendidly recorded by Henryk Szeryng in the 60s with the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Alexander Gibson.


I own the Cho-Liang Lin version with Lepppard. I agree that it stands up with the other 5. Never heard of the other one (K 268??)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The jacket notes for the LP I have say that both concertos are non-Mozart. "No. 7, Adelaide" is good stuff; for me it's as good as any of the 5. "No. 6" is an inferior effort, by somebody.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Parachute said:


> Recently 8th and 9th were discovered, too. Heifetz will premiere them next week in Bonn.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Parachute said:


> Recently 8th and 9th were discovered, too. Heifetz will premiere them next week in Bonn.


Heifetz next week!? Heifetz's been dead for 26 years! Plus, I don't think Mozart wrote more than 5 Violin Concertos because, in his later years, he focused mainly on operas, symphonies and piano music. The only music he wrote for violin after the five concertos are his last 19 violin sonatas.


----------

